# Name that ghetto!



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 10, 2016)

Thinking of _traveling_ to a ghetto? Let's play a game to help us figure out which one we'd like to visit. Get ready to play.....

*Name*

*That*

*Ghetto!*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 10, 2016)

First one's an easy one, I should say.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 10, 2016)

Baltimore?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 10, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Thinking of _traveling_ to a ghetto? Let's play a game to help us figure out which one we'd like to visit. Get ready to play.....
> 
> *Name*
> 
> ...


Tulsa, Ok.,has a nice one...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 10, 2016)

num_nut said:


> I don't know where this guy is but I can't help posting it.  geezLouise!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88990


If it's not a ghetto scene you're:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 10, 2016)

num_nut said:


> Baltimore?



You are correct! Now, for what you win! A no expenses paid trip to a Black Crimes Matter hub, sponsored by Mountain Dew! First, you will be treated to free street entertainment! Don't get carried away, or you might lose the shirt off your back!


And then, feel free to take the fine public transportation services and be treated to in ride entertainment at no extra cost!


And their concierges will take your bags with no need for any gratuities...






And alas, your evening will be complete with a show:






Capped off with fireworks....


----------

